# OMG...I nearly just joined BD, I did just google 'anky pad' and 'bling browband'...



## Vickijay (22 March 2011)

Whats happening to me?!?!!!!!!! Im not sure if someone needs to wallop me!! 

Ok, joining BD would be a new venture away from BE, but as my horse wont be doing any 'proper' eventing this year (well maybe some day tickets later on) it seems like a good thing to do, she goes quite sweetly and I would quite like to try to get some BD points on my ex racehorse pony!! So that bit is not too bad!

Hmm, what was next on my confession.... so lots of people like the anky pads on here and they do seem to be very pretty colours so that must be allowed. Although Im not sure what colour to get....pictures of your ponies wearing them anyone?????

But blingy browbands....whats happening to me?!?!!! I think I might want one  Because I feel at 'proper' dressage its all about the matchy matchy sparkly stuff! I even saw Swarovski bandages! Thats at least 8 steps too far for me though...at the moment!!

       

Do I need walloping?!?

Vicki


----------



## CalllyH (22 March 2011)

no thats fine - its just people that say matchy matchy that need walloping!!!


----------



## Vickijay (22 March 2011)

CalllyH said:



			no thats fine - its just people that say matchy matchy that need walloping!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oops....I said matchy matchy <blushes> but it was in a talking about matchy loving people. I am quite opposed to stuff matching. I even thought about buying a unmatching anky bandages and pad set!!

But bling nosebands, I think I want one.........


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2011)

Oh, just because you twisted my arm... 






Mally in Sangria  She also has a Albion Black Crystal browband on, which I love as it is sparkly but very subtle.

The Anky pads are gorgeous, I want a black one for everyday and a white one for competitions as they are so nice. Lovely suede type stuff that muck seems to brush off and then coolmax mesh underneath that really wicks the sweat and stays dry. Perfect thickness too AND they stay right up in the gullet! A dressage pad will fit jumping or dressage and my saddles are all 17.5, so they are a decent size.


----------



## CalllyH (22 March 2011)

matching sets look lovely and I love blingy stuff but not sure why very competant riders on here have taken to referring to it in baby talk lol

what are the anky pads like for GP saddle use?


----------



## mil1212 (22 March 2011)

CalllyH said:



			no thats fine - its just people that say matchy matchy that need walloping!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can I just say I have read the term 'matchy matchy' twice in the last couple of months in The Times, so either the journo is a HHO fan or the term is more widely used than imagined


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2011)

That's a GP saddle in my photo.


----------



## Vickijay (22 March 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh, just because you twisted my arm... 





Click to expand...

Thanks for writing back 

Ooooo that looks far pinker than it does on the website I saw them on. Wonder if all the colours are more exciting than they look in the pictures? Would be nice to see them in real life but dont think my local shops sell them.

It does look quite short compared to my poly pad, in depth as opposed to lengh front to back, is it just the picture? I think it might look a bit short on my dressage saddle? Although still would be fab on my jump saddle.

I deffo want one but thought I wanted the lighter blue one...not so sure now though 

Ok so maybe blingy browbands are ok too...


----------



## kirstyhen (22 March 2011)

The Sangria is last season's colour, so it might not be the same as the ones your looking at. Against my normal length poly pad, the Anky pad is a good inch or two longer in depth.


----------



## nikkimariet (22 March 2011)

CalllyH said:



			no thats fine - its just people that say matchy matchy that need walloping!!!
		
Click to expand...

*MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY....*

Sorry, couldn't resist. That is tongue in cheek btw, totally intended as a joke 

What colour is your horse?? Certain *MATCHY MATCHY* does not suit certain colours...Taupe, Beige, Brown, Grey and Blue all suit most horses. Acid colours are tricky. Pastel colours are tricky. And so is purple and green. And pink!! 

Me and sister PS are pretty renowned for our *MATCHY MATCHY*:






























Also....we have loads of *BLING*.

You don't need a wallop, you need a pat on the back. Welcome to the dark side, it's all sparkly and ****....


----------



## CalllyH (22 March 2011)

they are really thick and good quality - go on purchase purchase!!

http://www.throstlenestsaddlery.co.uk/items/289/529/anky-saddle-pad 

you know you want the orchid - ohhh wait thats me!


----------



## CalllyH (22 March 2011)

I love it and those pics are fab! I dont know why saying matchy matchy annoys me so much!


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:








Click to expand...

Ooooh please tell me where I can find a stripy saddle cloth, have just been looking on-line but couldn't find one!

I'm loving all your matchey, matcheyness (Sorry Caz  )  




PS. I am obviously very unobservant as I didn't realise PS was your sister


----------



## Vickijay (22 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



*MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY MATCHY....*

Sorry, couldn't resist. That is tongue in cheek btw, totally intended as a joke 

What colour is your horse?? Certain *MATCHY MATCHY* does not suit certain colours...Taupe, Beige, Brown, Grey and Blue all suit most horses. Acid colours are tricky. Pastel colours are tricky. And so is purple and green. And pink!! Also....we have loads of *BLING*.

You don't need a wallop, you need a pat on the back. Welcome to the dark side, it's all sparkly and ****....
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahaaaa you post did make me lol!

I shall hand over picking of said matchy stuff over to you as you are clearly a pro at this.

Here is said horse....

This also shows the complete lack of matchymatchyness that I have at the moment!!!! <hangs head in shame!!>






I know Ill have to swap out of my jump bridle when crossing over to the sparkly side, Ive just not crossed over yet!!






Proof we can look a little bit more co-ordinated!!






What do you think? I like Fuchsia and Aquarius but as above pictures show... what do I know!!

I also like...http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/English-2-Row-SWAROVSKI-Crystal-Padded-BROWBAND-/190466903461?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item7216c17bbc  OMG I cant believe I just confessed to that!!!!!!!!

oops I forgot to say, im allowed to post that picture


----------



## TheoryX1 (22 March 2011)

I reckon that joining BD does something to the brain.  It makes you buy bling, dead sheep and MATCHY MATCHY.   Some friends of mine and Mini TX were confirmed event riders and mummy.  It was all tweed, scull caps, plain tack and no bling whatsoever, no dead sheep.  However, they have now given it up and both kids do BD.  Two smart dutch warmblood 'Dressage horses' later, their tack box is full of bling and dead sheep and they wont even contemplate going hacking without their matchy match set.  Day to day riding for them is now all about glamour and smartness.  My daughter and I will go hacking with stable stains on our horses (mine is black, it doesnt show), no matching stuff (in fact my matchy matchy is mud stains on horse, my boots, breeches etc, which matches the green slime slobber stains on my breeches and jacket .....).  In fact we have to hack 10 paces behind them, so they are not associated with the scruff bags who appear to be with them.

I have to confess I do like bling though.  I have a very smart cob who is black, with a large white star and he is hogged.  He looks a treat in his swaroski (dont think I spelt that properly) crystal browband though.  Looks great with the mud .......

I dont do it myself as it seems like far too much hard work and life is too short, but hey it does look great and if it gives you enjoyment, do it!!!!


----------



## CalllyH (22 March 2011)

3b's I forgive you! I keep threatening to buy a pink anky pad and use it when i ride slinks horses!

Vickijay - the pink I reckon. you will be in diamante riding boots next


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2011)

OMG I can feel a spending spree coming on  Sorry to hi jack OP  

Nikki - I love the stripy pad in the navy/red and the Navy/green, do you know if they do matching bandages?


----------



## Jackpotsstud (23 March 2011)

The losedau saddle pads are lovely - super quality and wash up really well.  This is my boy with his blue and red one:







I really like the look of the blue and green one from Losedau but am slightly perturbed by the old saying "blue and green should never be seen"!!!!
I also have a saddle pad from Horze which is lovely and sits really well under the saddle.

It is a little bit of fun keeping my trainer guessing as to which colour we will turn up in next!!!!


----------



## Booboos (23 March 2011)

Totally non-horsey OH and I went past a building site the other day where they were adding a new extension with roof tiles that did not match the old ones...cue OH "Now that's not very matchy-matchy now is it?"

   I nearly fell over laughing!


----------



## JVB (23 March 2011)

I've already succumbed, matchy anky gear, sparkly browband and I've joined BD... there is no hope now ;-)


----------



## ABE (23 March 2011)

I secretly love all the matchy matchy but find anky/hkm a bit expensive for my pocket is there anywhere else to buy? I must be looking in the wring places on Ebay as cant see much options on there


----------



## JVB (23 March 2011)

ABE said:



			I secretly love all the matchy matchy but find anky/hkm a bit expensive for my pocket is there anywhere else to buy? I must be looking in the wring places on Ebay as cant see much options on there
		
Click to expand...

I've not bought any but if you google JHL polo bandages they have loads of colours and are quite affordable, think they have saddle cloths to match but these seem harder to find


----------



## Humphysmum1 (23 March 2011)

Absolutely love the bling thing - My boy has a Swarvoski browband for not only dressage but another for everyday riding aswell....

I also love matchy matchy and have not only the saddle pad and bandages but have had my jacket to match aswell, black and white pinstripe with a burgundy velvet collar (lush). Sorry no pics as yet!!!


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

3Beasties said:



			OMG I can feel a spending spree coming on  Sorry to hi jack OP  

Nikki - I love the stripy pad in the navy/red and the Navy/green, do you know if they do matching bandages?
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha poor bank account!!

I don't think matching bandages by Loesdau are available...happy to be proven wrong though But the navy stripe is very standard dark navy blue, so you can buy the cheapest of fleece bandages from anywhere in navy and they will match. 

For the green, Eskadron do this colour:
http://www.loesdau.de/Fleecebandagen,-4er-Set,-Eskadron.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=60021&ci=04-bandagen

Which to me would be a 99% match, and they are available from UK Eskadron stockists. The sensible matchy in me says "get navy bandages because you can wear them with other things"....pale green only matches pale green, so you are limited to just wearing them with that particular pad so it's more efficient to get a navy bandage set


----------



## 3Beasties (23 March 2011)

Thanks Nikki, I have navy already but may have to get the green ones too


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

ABE said:



			I secretly love all the matchy matchy but find anky/hkm a bit expensive for my pocket is there anywhere else to buy? I must be looking in the wring places on Ebay as cant see much options on there
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it is all very expensive but there are plenty of alternatives.

Cottage craft do lovely Anky-esqe pads that are thick and squishy. That is where my pink pad and bandages are from in my post on page 2; and as far as I know that is available in most places.

These are my favourite eBay shops and sellers: saddlery4u, saddlery4u2, eqequestrian, annadressur.

They're all really reliable and you can get some great deals. It is worth eBaying a style of pad; IE Eskadron saddle pad navy, HKM saddle pad grey etc etc..... 

One money saving tip is if you are going to buy a saddle pad and need matching bandages, the bandages are worth shopping around for. You can get tonnes and tonnes of cheap but good quality fleece bandages on eBay and you're likely to get the colour you want too.

One website I did forget to mention previously (sleep deprived student here!!) was Cool Equestrian, you can get some really nice stuff from there....


----------



## Trolt (23 March 2011)

I have a fat, fluffy, chestnut pony. He is as wide as he is tall. His idea of dressage is to eat the flowers that decorate the edge of the arena.
We hack ... hack is all ... he does not need matchy matchy. He doesn't even need boots.

I want to matchy-matchy *strop*

There is clearly only one solution that allows me to spend money on pretty numnahs and matching bandages and sparkles and sets for every day of the week .... new pony needed!


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

I would like to report that there is LOADS of pad+bandages HKM sets up on eBay, all at great prices too.

Trolt - Chesnuts look great in bright blue......


----------



## dressagecrazy (23 March 2011)

This thread has made me laugh, ive always been a closet Matchy person until i unvailed my addiction recently.


















Latest set Anky In Maise, looks nice on the Chestnut also.

Ive also recently bought some VERY blingy browbands, waiting for them to be made atm, but there both V shaped with 4 rows of crystals. There going to blind people lol.


----------



## Roody2 (23 March 2011)

NikkiM, apologies if you have already said where it is from but I am short on time for browsing through this entire post (although plenty of time to look at the pictures!!), where did you get Bruce's browband from? Is it the OS?


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Roody2 said:



			NikkiM, apologies if you have already said where it is from but I am short on time for browsing through this entire post (although plenty of time to look at the pictures!!), where did you get Bruce's browband from? Is it the OS?
		
Click to expand...

Haha don't worry about it. No it is not OS, student bank account can't afford them at the moment!! 

It is off eBay; saddlery4u or saddlery4u2 or eqequstrian. I can't remember which. It did have a big leather pad on the back of it, but I was after the 'droopy browband' look, so me and PS picked it off and voila!!


----------



## poorchickens (23 March 2011)

I love this thread!

I have recently moved my ponio to a dressage yard and am too being turned to the dark side. I have found myself a matching HKM pad and bandage set on ebay (thanks NikkiM  ) 

Stupid question, do you put underbandage wraps on under fleece bandages? It says on the listing that I don't need to. I've only ever used boots before 

*trots off to find a youtube clip on how to put bandages on*


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Ansiscool said:



			I love this thread!

I have recently moved my ponio to a dressage yard and am too being turned to the dark side. I have found myself a matching HKM pad and bandage set on ebay (thanks NikkiM  ) 

Stupid question, do you put underbandage wraps on under fleece bandages? It says on the listing that I don't need to. I've only ever used boots before 

*trots off to find a youtube clip on how to put bandages on* 

Click to expand...

No probs 

You can use underpads if you want, but don't have to! I sometimes put Eskadron Climatex pads under Bruces bandages.....But they are not necessary (they are long so double up as over-reach boots!)

P.S.....the dark side?! Nahhh....the *sparkly* side


----------



## CalllyH (23 March 2011)

How nice would this look with matching bandages - some one please buy it and take some piccies!


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

Ooooo lots to read on the thread now....



nikkimariet said:



http://www.furfeathermeds.com/index.php?page=proddetail&proid=essc03
http://www.furfeathermeds.com/index.php?page=proddetail&proid=eskadronstock
http://www.furfeathermeds.com/index.php?page=proddetail&proid=neweskblu
http://www.furfeathermeds.com/index.php?page=proddetail&proid=newes2
http://www.furfeathermeds.com/index.php?page=proddetail&proid=newes3
http://www.classicdressage.com/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=47&Item='Anky Dressage Saddlecloth' (pale blue, yellow and red would look great)
http://www.classicdressage.com/catalog/product.php?CI_ID=738&Item='Anky Spring 2011 Saddlepad' (all these colours would look great on your nag)
http://www.hkm-sportsequipment.eu/a...e1=899&e2=899018&e3=899018002&e4=899018002034
http://www.horze.com/Dressage-Saddl...ml?dwvar_17026_color=PG&start=2&cgid=dressage (again, all these colours would look great)
http://www.horze.com/Dressage-Doubl...ml?dwvar_17071_color=BL&start=7&cgid=dressage (black, brown and pale blue would look best)
http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-'L...m?websale7=loesdau&pi=56971&ci=05-schabracken (sister has red/blue and I have lilac/grey, I also LOVE the green/blue think that would look lovely)
http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-'V...m?websale7=loesdau&pi=56961&ci=05-schabracken
http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-'L...m?websale7=loesdau&pi=56990&ci=05-schabracken (both these colours)
http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-'Catania',-Loesdau.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=56914&ci=05-schabracken (as an alternative to the Anky last season burnt orange type colour, which PS has and is gorgeous)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all that it must of taken you ages x

Well thats a whole lot of posh dressage stuff!! I think Ill have a anky (set... for true matchyness ) And one of those thick diaganal striped ones! I do want a plain new white one for parties too...

Im not sure if I want the pink or the light blue anky set though  or what colour stripey one?

I almost brought some dead sheep over reach boots too, my mare doesnt even need over reach boots apart from when galloping xc!!


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

JVB said:



			I've already succumbed, matchy anky gear, sparkly browband and I've joined BD... there is no hope now ;-)






Click to expand...

See thats the colour I fancied, that or the pink one. That colour does look very pretty esp on your pony


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

dressagecrazy said:



			This thread has made me laugh, ive always been a closet Matchy person until i unvailed my addiction recently.


















Latest set Anky In Maise, looks nice on the Chestnut also.

Ive also recently bought some VERY blingy browbands, waiting for them to be made atm, but there both V shaped with 4 rows of crystals. There going to blind people lol.
		
Click to expand...

That is quite some addiction now!!! I need pictures of your 4 row crystal browband please!!


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			P.S.....the dark side?! Nahhh....the *sparkly* side 

Click to expand...

It seems Im firmly on the sparkly side now!!


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

I just think it's a shame that a couple of the posters obviously spent so much time putting on 'matchy matchy' stuff, they were short of the 10 seconds it takes to put on a hat.


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I just think it's a shame that a couple of the posters obviously spent so much time putting on 'matchy matchy' stuff, they were short of the 10 seconds it takes to put on a hat. 

Click to expand...

MY horse. MY land. MY head. Do *not* even start that argument with me, I was not asking for your opinion on my schooling outfit.....


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!  

Some of my MATCHY MATCHY pics 






























And bling bling is also very addictive...


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Ooooo lots to read on the thread now....



Thanks for all that it must of taken you ages x

Well thats a whole lot of posh dressage stuff!! I think Ill have a anky (set... for true matchyness ) And one of those thick diaganal striped ones! I do want a plain new white one for parties too...

Im not sure if I want the pink or the light blue anky set though  or what colour stripey one?

I almost brought some dead sheep over reach boots too, my mare doesnt even need over reach boots apart from when galloping xc!!
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all 

It gave me a reason to procrastinate from doing my dissertation....!!

I think the Anky Aquarius set would look stunning on yours. For stripey, was this the Loesdau pad?? Think the red/blue would look gorgeous.


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!  

Some of my MATCHY MATCHY pics 

Click to expand...

Love love love both your two 

Think the Jade Anky set is stunning....really really want that set for Bruce - have got my eye on the Jade/Navy Loesdau as an alternative though and possibly an Eskadron version that is on German eBay....

....nom nom nom matchy and sparkly nom nom nom.....


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

Thanks, whahaha!

I love my Anky Jade too, but my Anky Ruby is my favourite! It suits Charlie soo well, but it looks terrible on Billy! Haven't tried it on Toots yet, but theres no point as he's going aswell.


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!  

Some of my MATCHY MATCHY pics 






























And bling bling is also very addictive... 











Click to expand...

Are they all anky sets?! You have loads!!!!!!! 

I like the sparkly browband too.
Im deffo getting one, I think this one... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/English-2-Row-SWAROVSKI-Crystal-Padded-BROWBAND-/190466903461?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item7216c17bbc What do you think?!


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			MY horse. MY land. MY head. Do *not* even start that argument with me, I was not asking for your opinion on my schooling outfit.....
		
Click to expand...

And impressionable people read your posts. If you want to ride at home without a hat, I guess that's your right, stupid as I think that action is. I just wish you wouldn't post pictures of your doing so.

I do not give a flying duckie whether you asked for my opinion or not. It's an open forum. Deal with it and grow up.


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

Believe me, I have more Anky sets, and Eurostar, and BR, and HKM... and... I'll stop now. 

Hmmm, not too keen on that one. I don't quite like how in inset in it. I like were you only see the bling, the bling is the eyecatcher.


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			No problem at all 

It gave me a reason to procrastinate from doing my dissertation....!!

I think the Anky Aquarius set would look stunning on yours. For stripey, was this the Loesdau pad?? Think the red/blue would look gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the Loesdau pad, I think I prefer the grey and purpley/blue pad though....

I prefer the Aquarius but my sensible side says the pink one would go under my jump saddle for xc matchyness options. Or maybe I need a online spending spree for new xc stuff too!!!


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			And impressionable people read your posts. If you want to ride at home without a hat, I guess that's your right, stupid as I think that action is. I just wish you wouldn't post pictures of your doing so.

I do not give a flying duckie whether you asked for my opinion or not. It's an open forum. Deal with it and grow up.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? Does anyone really see someone riding without a hat and think "OMGZZZZZ if I ride without a hat I will be like totally amazing and 70%+ in my dressage testzzzzzz like Anky and my horse will be super amazinggggg like Totilas...." *snort* PLEASE. 

I don't give a flying duckie about your opinion, so quit hijacking someone elses thread.


----------



## rowy (23 March 2011)

I have also been turned to the dark/ sparkly side as recently. 
Though I am a student so mine is limited to cheap sets rather than anky though have to say, rather impressed with quality of HKM! my fav saddlecloths!
I just choose colours that suit both my horses to save time. So far, consists of navy, baby blue and about to get a rewd saddle cloth (anky second hand ) to match my red bandages. Also, accidently bought some turqouisey/ blue bandages so am going to get a grey saddle cloth to match though that may have to wait till my birthday! 
also, hopefully get a sparkly browband (love the saddlery4u stuff!) for my birthday  
navy set:


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Yeah the Loesdau pad, I think I prefer the grey and purpley/blue pad though....

I prefer the Aquarius but my sensible side says the pink one would go under my jump saddle for xc matchyness options. Or maybe I need a online spending spree for new xc stuff too!!!
		
Click to expand...

The purple/grey pad is much more lilac/grey-brown in real life, but so so lovely. Here is Bruce in it (not me riding but a young girl we know- making the move up from a 13.2hh bless her!!):


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Believe me, I have more Anky sets, and Eurostar, and BR, and HKM... and... I'll stop now. 

Hmmm, not too keen on that one. I don't quite like how in inset in it. I like were you only see the bling, the bling is the eyecatcher. 

Click to expand...

Lol. See maybe thats because you are a seasoned matchymatchy/sparkly person!! Im just starting out!! 

What sort would you pick? You could do some bling shopping! I did post a picture of my ponies head in this post ages back so people can see what shes like! You will be shocked by the anti matching atire at the moment though <blushes>


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Seriously? Impressionable people?? Does anyone really see someone riding without a hat and think "OMGZZZZZ if I ride without a hat I will be like totally amazing and get clear rounds and be like Ellen Whitaker///and 70%+ in my dressage testzzzzzz like Anky and I'll be just as good as Edward Gal and my horse will be super amazinggggg like Totilas...." *snort* PLEASE. 

I don't give a flying duckie about your opinion, so quit hijacking someone elses thread.
		
Click to expand...

You just go back to talking about blingy browbands and forget brain injury then. Silly child.


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Lol. See maybe thats because you are a seasoned matchymatchy/sparkly person!! Im just starting out!! 

What sort would you pick? You could do some bling shopping! I did post a picture of my ponies head in this post ages back so people can see what shes like! You will be shocked by the anti matching atire at the moment though <blushes> 

Click to expand...

Hey....now now.....you had pink back boots on in one picture....that already has my respect. I am a pink lover


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Seriously? Does anyone really see someone riding without a hat and think "OMGZZZZZ if I ride without a hat I will be like totally amazing and 70%+ in my dressage testzzzzzz like Anky and my horse will be super amazinggggg like Totilas...." *snort* PLEASE. 

I don't give a flying duckie about your opinion, so quit hijacking someone elses thread.
		
Click to expand...

Mwah ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaa, your reply made me giggle 

This isnt meant to be a hat/no hat debate. Its been done 'nuff times.


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			You just go back to talking about blingy browbands and forget brain injury then. Silly child.
		
Click to expand...

Why thankyou 

But since I was born in 1989, I am a fully fledged adult....sorry Kiddo, appears you don't know me at all....so don't judge me.

As Vickijay has even stated herself, this thread was not a hat/no hat debate....so *please* stop hijacking someone elses thread that was until now a nice, cheery and happy one.


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Lol. See maybe thats because you are a seasoned matchymatchy/sparkly person!! Im just starting out!! 

What sort would you pick? You could do some bling shopping! I did post a picture of my ponies head in this post ages back so people can see what shes like! You will be shocked by the anti matching atire at the moment though <blushes> 

Click to expand...

Whahaha! 

I think a wave browband would suit yours quite well. A V shape would be too much.

Something like this would be perfect!


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Hey....now now.....you had pink back boots on in one picture....that already has my respect. I am a pink lover 

Click to expand...

Is this where I should add that I have this thermatex, with black and while binding 
(although this is not my horse and mine hasnt got the neck and I dont have the bandages but you get the idea!)


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Is this where I should add that I have this thermatex, with black and while binding 
(although this is not my horse and mine hasnt got the neck and I dont have the bandages but you get the idea!)








Click to expand...

AHHHHH!!! Amazing! Like....full on....amazing!!! Love it!!


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

Or this:
http://ooteman.nl/op-en-om-het-paar...ovski/vantaggio-frontriem-crystal-wave-silver

The oink transport stuff... class!  I haven't gotten that bad (yet).


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			The purple/grey pad is much more lilac/grey-brown in real life, but so so lovely. Here is Bruce in it (not me riding but a young girl we know- making the move up from a 13.2hh bless her!!):






Click to expand...

Yep Im sold on one of those, no matchy bandages though


----------



## Fairy Dust (23 March 2011)

Why do some people deliberately try to start silly fights on these forums- nikkmariet is an adult and it's no one else's business!

Anyway... all pics look fab! Its so nice to see and read about people having fun with their horseys and making them look pretty! I am also a bling/matchy fan and my horse's wardrobes are going to be bigger than my own soon!

Regarding Losedau- has anyone ever paid by visa debit- my card wouldn't work (there are def funds in there!) and so I'm thinking maybe it has to be a credit card?


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			AHHHHH!!! Amazing! Like....full on....amazing!!! Love it!! 

Click to expand...

Wooooooop see maybe I will fit in with all this jazz! Mine doesnt look quite as  on my bay hoss though!


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Or this:
http://ooteman.nl/op-en-om-het-paar...ovski/vantaggio-frontriem-crystal-wave-silver

The oink transport stuff... class!  I haven't gotten that bad (yet). 

Click to expand...

Thats too bling for me!!! My horse is not posh, neither am I, there is NO WAY we could pull that off!!!!!


----------



## dozzie (23 March 2011)

LOL!

Sorry but I just cant see you in bling and matchy matchy! You will need to get matchy matchy tracky bums too...

However...just in case...Here is a plan...

Monday...yellow and black
Tuesday...baby pink
Wednesday...baby blue
Thursday...burgandy and gold
Friday...royal blue and cerise pink/yellow
Saturday...purple and green
Sunday...white

You know me...I do matchy matchy- brown or black! Or black and brown, sometimes with a bit of clarendon blue or brushing boot burgandy. 

If you want to look at some nice browbands, they have some lovely ones at Hannington. Cant think of the name of the shop (too busy planning my colour scheme for tomorrow) but they just do dressage stuff.


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Mwah ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaa, your reply made me giggle 

This isnt meant to be a hat/no hat debate. Its been done 'nuff times.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Vickijay - it's never been enough times until people start to wear the damn things without question.

Ask Courtney K-D.

And Nikki? I don't care what year you were born, your response was that of a child and deserved to be treated as such.


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

dozzie said:



			You know me...I do matchy matchy- brown or black! Or black and brown, sometimes with a bit of clarendon blue or brushing boot burgandy. 

If you want to look at some nice browbands, they have some lovely ones at Hannington. Cant think of the name of the shop (too busy planning my colour scheme for tomorrow) but they just do dressage stuff.
		
Click to expand...

You mean Inchs. I was upset today as wanted a nice new jeffries bridle and they had one (in the sale and everything!) and it had brass freakin buckles 

You may of noticed I was riding in jeans in the pics... lol... we are going to try to be posh to go play with the proper dressage horses, so we will be less jeans more matchy!


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

Fairy Dust said:



Why do some people deliberately try to start silly fights on these forums- nikkmariet is an adult and it's no one else's business!

Anyway... all pics look fab! Its so nice to see and read about people having fun with their horseys and making them look pretty! I am also a bling/matchy fan and my horse's wardrobes are going to be bigger than my own soon!

Regarding Losedau- has anyone ever paid by visa debit- my card wouldn't work (there are def funds in there!) and so I'm thinking maybe it has to be a credit card? 

Click to expand...

Actually, Fairy, it's not a 'silly fight' and if you knew anything of my posting history here I am usually the one to live and let live. But riding without a hat is something I feel very strongly about. And if someone comes off and suffers a brain injury, it is very much other people's business.


----------



## dozzie (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			You mean Inchs. I was upset today as wanted a nice new jeffries bridle and they had one (in the sale and everything!) and it had brass freakin buckles 

You may of noticed I was riding in jeans in the pics... lol... we are going to try to be posh to go play with the proper dressage horses, so we will be less jeans more matchy!
		
Click to expand...

Thats it..Inches! I nearly bought Dozzie a V shaped one...b ut thought better of it....

I love the thermatex btw! Love that colour!


----------



## blood_magik (23 March 2011)

i love the idea of matchy-matchy but it wouid cost a fortune - i'd insist on pro-sport medicine boots to match my numnah rather than bandages 
i bought a beautiful john whitaker diamante browband for my sj bridle and it wont fit  

need to win the lottery


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Oooooh Inchs! I had forgotten ALL about that....*wanders off for an online furtle*

Zijdeglans - I was scritching and scratching my head for AGES trying to remember ooteman!! That site does some really lovely stuff, I am all for the over the top sparkle and such....and I strangely have my eyes on some kids breeches....for myself.... 

Fairy Dust - Thank you for that. My sister/PS has ordered off there, and she would have used her debit I think.....Might be worth giving them a ring?? Or peemailing to ask? There is a little English flag in the corner (which I failed to see for several hours after using freetranslation.com) and checking out the orders FAQ section?

Mrs B - Look. I am not saying I think you are wrong for having a hat/no hat opinion. I don't think people that wear hats are doing anything wrong. I let them be, now please, get off my case because this isn't your thread and I think it is *incredibly* rude of you to start spouting off at someone you don't know another persons elses thread that is completely *unrelated* to the hat/no hat debate. Give it a rest.

Vickijay - I think, that the bandages are the elastic polo type bandages that might be of a HKM breed..... I will try and find you a similar brown-grey-beige type colour 

Blood_magik - Is it the loops that are too small or the actual browband?? If the first, might be worth asking local saddlers to lengthen them?? (depending on how much it originally was, to make it price efficient/worth it).


----------



## dozzie (23 March 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KATIE-PRICE-K...?pt=Women_s_Clothing&var=&hash=item6d6e979485

You will need one of these in each colour...


----------



## kezimac (23 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			Whahaha! 

I think a wave browband would suit yours quite well. A V shape would be too much.

Something like this would be perfect!





Click to expand...


oooh like this...... any link to online purchasing of this?????? and do i need a mortgage! lol


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

dozzie said:



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KATIE-PRICE-K...?pt=Women_s_Clothing&var=&hash=item6d6e979485

You will need one of these in each colour...

Click to expand...

Erm.....nope!


----------



## kezimac (23 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Sorry, Vickijay - it's never been enough times until people start to wear the damn things without question.

Ask Courtney K-D.

And Nikki? I don't care what year you were born, your response was that of a child and deserved to be treated as such.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for heavens sake. the hat thing has been done a million times over - I will always wear i hat, no matter what - my instructor doesnt - up to her - she comes off my horse no hat - her head not mine -she knows what my horse can be like so her decision - nikki makes same decision - entirely up to her and her family. I think everyone is old enough to make their own decision - yes i would prefer people would - but if they dont - i get over it.
this is a matchy matchy thread - if you are so On a mission about hats - start another thread and dont hijack this one. appreciate the sentiment but enough already.


----------



## Mrs B (23 March 2011)

Nikki. I will not stop commenting on this while people post 'look at me and my horsie' pics without it crossing their minds that to do so without a hat being present is irresponsible.

If that makes me *incredibly rude*, so be it.


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

kezimac said:



			oooh like this...... any link to online purchasing of this?????? and do i need a mortgage! lol
		
Click to expand...

Here you go-
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/bridles/browbands-swarovski/vantaggio-browband-crystal-wave-silver-extra

If you could buy me one too for the kind act of forwarding you the link that would be great taaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## blood_magik (23 March 2011)

Blood_magik - Is it the loops that are too small or the actual browband?? If the first, might be worth asking local saddlers to lengthen them?? (depending on how much it originally was, to make it price efficient/worth it).

yeah the loops are too small - his collegiate bridle has a really wide headband 
i might just keep it and see if it will fit my dads bridle. at least i still have my green swarovski crystal browband


----------



## kezimac (23 March 2011)

hkm cloths are lovely as are the hkm gently - they are so soft and nice quality - but i dont bandage as use boots as easier/less time/and its been years since did bandages so dont want to bugger legs up by not doing them properly! - shame cos they look so nice all matched and i could get some to match all the cloths i have. 


definately would like a droopy sparkly browband though


----------



## kezimac (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Here you go-
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/bridles/browbands-swarovski/vantaggio-browband-crystal-wave-silver-extra

If you could buy me one too for the kind act of forwarding you the link that would be great taaaaaaaaaaa 

Click to expand...

 
oooh lovely but ouch at the price.


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

kezimac said:



			Oh for heavens sake. the hat thing has been done a million times over - I will always wear i hat, no matter what - my instructor doesnt - up to her - she comes off my horse no hat - her head not mine -she knows what my horse can be like so her decision - nikki makes same decision - entirely up to her and her family. I think everyone is old enough to make their own decision - yes i would prefer people would - but if they dont - i get over it.
this is a matchy matchy thread - if you are so On a mission about hats - start another thread and dont hijack this one. appreciate the sentiment but enough already.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this is my matchymatchy thread, it has been noted that some people dont wear their hats, some people do. Everyones different. Everyone has a opinion.

KIDS and IMPRESSIONABLE PEOPLE PLEASE WEAR YOUR HAT ITS DANGEROUS IF YOU FALL OFF ON YOUR HEAD, OR ON YOUR BUM AND THEN SMACK YOUR HEAD ON A HARD OBJECT ETC.

Can we **all** leave the hat thing now, or as above please start a new thread x


----------



## Vickijay (23 March 2011)

I just showed my bf the picture of the Loesdau pad http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-%27L-Polo-Team%27,-Loesdau.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=56971&ci=05-schabracken saying Id like that for my birthday...

He looks at it.....

Pulls a odd face.....

and says.....













Why do you want a tent?

LOL LOL LOL LOL

The sad thing is he was being serious!!


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			I just showed my bf the picture of the Loesdau pad http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-%27L-Polo-Team%27,-Loesdau.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=56971&ci=05-schabracken saying Id like that for my birthday...

He looks at it.....

Pulls a odd face.....

and says.....













Why do you want a tent?

LOL LOL LOL LOL

The sad thing is he was being serious!!



Click to expand...

Pwahahaaaaahaaaa!!! My OH comes up with some classic stuff..... He calls rugs coats, flying changes skips and most other things in between horsey ballet....!!! He does know the difference between a leg yield and a half pass though which is impressive!!


----------



## nikkimariet (23 March 2011)

I didn't fancy doing any uni work....so researched bandages to match Loesdau lilac/grey-brown stripey bad boi....

http://www.loesdau.de/Fleecebandagen,-4er-Set,-Eskadron.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=60021&ci=04-bandagen (in anthrazit - the best matching one on the Loesdau website, which would be worth getting if you're going to pay shipping for the saddle pad anyway)

http://www.inchs.com/acatalog/horse-bandages-and-pads.html (these are the same as above but slightly cheaper and shipped in UK)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SOFT-FLEECE-A...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3cb62bc17b

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bandages-Flee...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item6672de49bc (in Dove Grey)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rhinegold-lil...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item45f961c7cd

http://www.hkm-sportsequipment.eu/a...e1=001&e2=001002&e3=001002002&e4=001002002028 (in 3500 - lila or first line second in from the left; can't work out the number!!)

http://www.dressagedeluxe.co.uk/Shop.asp?viewmode=ViewProduct&productid=856 (in grey, with added BLING!!)

And just as an extra nom nom nom: http://www.coolequestrian.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=652


----------



## rubysmum (24 March 2011)

it happens just by associating with PS & the pones 
the carthorse now has a bling browband - but i feel that bandages would be a step too far


----------



## Zijdeglans (24 March 2011)

I know where you can get bling bling for just 8 euro's (about 6 pounds)... and it blings for years.  Thats where I usually get my browbands from.
www.fjordukie.nl/frontriemen

Ooteman's is VERY expensive, but soooo worth the price. VERY VERY VERY blingy, I go blind when I look at it.


----------



## nikkimariet (24 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			I know where you can get bling bling for just 8 euro's (about 6 pounds)... and it blings for years.  Thats where I usually get my browbands from.
www.fjordukie.nl/frontriemen

Ooteman's is VERY expensive, but soooo worth the price. VERY VERY VERY blingy, I go blind when I look at it. 

Click to expand...

:O I LOVE the double bling row....but think it might get a bit lost on Bruces big grey face....


----------



## rowy (24 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			I know where you can get bling bling for just 8 euro's (about 6 pounds)... and it blings for years.  Thats where I usually get my browbands from.
www.fjordukie.nl/frontriemen

Ooteman's is VERY expensive, but soooo worth the price. VERY VERY VERY blingy, I go blind when I look at it. 

Click to expand...

 I want one! do you think they would send to england?


----------



## Vickijay (24 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			I didn't fancy doing any uni work....so researched bandages to match Loesdau lilac/grey-brown stripey bad boi....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to of stopped you, it does seem like you dont take too much persuading!!



nikkimariet said:



http://www.loesdau.de/Fleecebandagen,-4er-Set,-Eskadron.htm?websale7=loesdau&pi=60021&ci=04-bandagen (in anthrazit - the best matching one on the Loesdau website, which would be worth getting if you're going to pay shipping for the saddle pad anyway)
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo I like those, are they the matching colour though? You did say the pad did look a slightly different colour in real life. I dont really understand how im going to order them anyhowz as I dont speak german 



nikkimariet said:



http://www.dressagedeluxe.co.uk/Shop.asp?viewmode=ViewProduct&productid=856 (in grey, with added BLING!!)
		
Click to expand...

Lilly and I deffo couldnt pull those off!!!



nikkimariet said:



			And just as an extra nom nom nom: http://www.coolequestrian.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=652

Click to expand...

Is it bad that I really like this one and it looks like the one that Zijdeglans gorgeous chestnut is wearing. Its spensive though...


----------



## Vickijay (24 March 2011)

rowy said:



 I want one! do you think they would send to england?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, me too. I might email. But I do like both the spensive ones too


----------



## Zijdeglans (24 March 2011)

I think she'll send to England, no problem. Just send her an e-mail for more information!


----------



## Vickijay (24 March 2011)

Zijdeglans said:



			I think she'll send to England, no problem. Just send her an e-mail for more information!
		
Click to expand...

I shall email 

I just ordered the Aqarious Anky pad and bandage set and a posher bridle number... woooooooooo


----------



## Ilovefoals (26 March 2011)

Right Nikki, I've now employed you, (without any kind of payment or contract of course), as stylist to my black mare in my sig.  Colours please!! I'm liking the turquoise colours for her but hot pink is also good!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (26 March 2011)

I hope this worked, but how's this for matching head bling? Both "browbands" by Swarovski 
Sophie( my daughter, in pic) does all the matchy matchy, I just do the payey payey lol


----------



## rowy (26 March 2011)

Ilovefoals said:



			Right Nikki, I've now employed you, (without any kind of payment or contract of course), as stylist to my black mare in my sig.  Colours please!! I'm liking the turquoise colours for her but hot pink is also good!
		
Click to expand...

My mare is dark bay (almost black) and she practically suits anything!! red, any kind of blue, Yellow looks lush. Have to say i think bolder colours look better on her, ones that stand out more. I do have a navy set which she looks good in but not as good as she looks in red  oh but burgandy doesn't really suit. or dark green. or probably brown.


----------



## Ilovefoals (26 March 2011)

Thanks Nikki!  Fab selection!  The ones from the german pages, are they dressage styles? I've translated the page but I don't think it says. I'm loving the sandy browns but also love the lilac and grey stripey! Maybe she'll perform as well as Toto when we're all matchy matchy?!?

Trakehnersrock! Where did you get that browband??  It's lush!!!

Acouple of pics of the black mare concerned.


----------



## Ilovefoals (26 March 2011)

And what do we think of this browband please...

http://www.classequestrian.co.uk/ta...designer-browband-set-with-swarovski-crystals


----------



## trakehnersrock! (26 March 2011)

Ilovefoals - got it from a stand at the Jumping de Malines, the only place I've seen it!
re that browband, I just sold one very similar lol


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

No probs 

The one that only shows up in beige/sand is a pony one, pooh I hadn't noticed that earlier.... The quilted grey/purple with a beige option seems to have a DR selection...and I would assume that is horse size as it's not marked as pony... The stripey ones are DEFFO horse/DR as I have the purple/grey and PS has the red/blue 

Would prob be worth emailing them and just checking - they are really helpful!!

Your mare is gorgeous.... She's got a lovely face on her.

That browband deffo gets my approval - if you're going to compete her you might want to check if it's within the rules (not sure where you are based). But I know BD doesn't allow browbands like that - the ones that don't have a leather backing!

You can find some very Otto Schumacher styley ones on ebay, and ooteman.nl is veryyyyy nice for bling!


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			If you got brown....you could look just like Toto:







!!!
		
Click to expand...

Omfg, hes not wearing a hat! See not wearing a hat does make your horse go well!!  x

ps. that was a joke before I get jumped on!


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nooooo...must not shop....must not shop......

woops i appeared to have been shopping, luckily i have a black neddy so she suits most colours 

haha its all your fault *points at posters* i was doing so well, havent bought dee anything like this in two months!


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Omfg, hes not wearing a hat! See not wearing a hat does make your horse go well!!  x

ps. that was a joke before I get jumped on!
		
Click to expand...

Just snorted diet coke ALL OVER poor Maureen the mac.

On another note, yes, if you dress in matchy brown and beige and no hat, you will be AMAZING. I find baby blue and grey and no hat works for me and Bruce; honestly his piaffes are incredible when we wear that set. LOLS. 

Black_Horse - I am sending you subliminal messages to buy matchy matchy and bling and then post pics.....


----------



## Mrs B (26 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Omfg, hes not wearing a hat! See not wearing a hat does make your horse go well!!  x

ps. that was a joke before I get jumped on!
		
Click to expand...

It's ok - he's a bloke. The brains are not located up there. 

PS Nikki - If you get Diet Coke in your keyboard, the broadband gets thinner...


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Just snorted diet coke ALL OVER poor Maureen the mac.

On another note, yes, if you dress in matchy brown and beige and no hat, you will be AMAZING. I find baby blue and grey and no hat works for me and Bruce; honestly his piaffes are incredible when we wear that set. LOLS. 

Click to expand...

Apologies for the coke 

Lucky you though! I have yet to find the correct matching set that makes Lilly and I be reeeeeet good at dressage!!

Mrs B- Lol!


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Just snorted diet coke ALL OVER poor Maureen the mac.

On another note, yes, if you dress in matchy brown and beige and no hat, you will be AMAZING. I find baby blue and grey and no hat works for me and Bruce; honestly his piaffes are incredible when we wear that set. LOLS. 

Black_Horse - I am sending you subliminal messages to buy matchy matchy and bling and then post pics.....
		
Click to expand...

I iz goodz at ze drezzage az i haz ze matchymatchy! 

I rather like this:
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...r-saddle-pad-superieur-grey-melange-navy?N=15

having just purchased the white eskadron overreach boots with sheepskin around the ankles for little miss precious (or is that precocious?), i'm thinking some nice coffee bandages and a matching numnah....


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			It's ok - he's a bloke. The brains are not located up there. 

PS Nikki - If you get Diet Coke in your keyboard, the broadband gets thinner...
		
Click to expand...

Mrs B - Laughing so hard! And having serious diet coke spillage issues!

Vickijay - I think some stripey would sort you out


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			I iz goodz at ze drezzage az i haz ze matchymatchy! 

I rather like this:
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...r-saddle-pad-superieur-grey-melange-navy?N=15

having just purchased the white eskadron overreach boots with sheepskin around the ankles for little miss precious (or is that precocious?), i'm thinking some nice coffee bandages and a matching numnah....
		
Click to expand...

Is it bad that I am imaging you saying that in ze German accent ja??? Vair good ja ja.

Oooh....that is NOM. Serious matchy cravings here...If only I had some money!

I want this for Bruce:
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...ar-saddle-pad-easy-rider-raspberry-umber?N=30
I don't care if he's a boy, he LOVES pink.


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

OMGz i wantz all of this!
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/horsefashion-summer/anky


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Is it bad that I am imaging you saying that in ze German accent ja??? Vair good ja ja.

Oooh....that is NOM. Serious matchy cravings here...If only I had some money!
		
Click to expand...

haha i was actually doing the whole german accent (with varying degrees of success) and actually saying it out loud...this wine is definetly affecting me lol


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...rrys-horse-saddle-pad-tornado-castlerock?N=30

Are the pockets for carrying extra bling??


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...rrys-horse-saddle-pad-tornado-castlerock?N=30

Are the pockets for carrying extra bling??
		
Click to expand...

They are for carrying your blinged up iphone 4/blackberry, because the crystals might get damaged in your pocket


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

http://ooteman.nl/ladies/competition/competition-jackets/jeamo-competition-jackets

*drools*


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			I want this for Bruce:
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/hors...ar-saddle-pad-easy-rider-raspberry-umber?N=30
I don't care if he's a boy, he LOVES pink.
		
Click to expand...

I think I actually have to have this! Like actually need it!! I didnt order the stripey pad (that was also a tent!) as I was too disconbobulated about the website being in a unknown languge! This website looks easier for dumbos like me.... I might order it.... I just might you know!


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			OMGz i wantz all of this!
http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/horsefashion-summer/anky



Click to expand...

Teehee I already orderzzz the aqarious set


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Black_Horse said:



http://ooteman.nl/ladies/competition/competition-jackets/jeamo-competition-jackets

*drools*
		
Click to expand...

Hmm...not too sure on that one... If I was jumping, deffo! But not for DR.... I like my pikeur scarlett jacket, noms.


----------



## Mrs B (26 March 2011)

For Maureen the Mac... 

http://www.applelinks.com/index.php...rized_protective_covers_for_apple_notebookst/


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			For Maureen the Mac... 

http://www.applelinks.com/index.php...rized_protective_covers_for_apple_notebookst/

Click to expand...

Loads of laughing from that!!!


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			Teehee I already orderzzz the aqarious set 

Click to expand...

Ive just ordered the light khaki set....woops!


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			For Maureen the Mac... 

http://www.applelinks.com/index.php...rized_protective_covers_for_apple_notebookst/

Click to expand...

 I WANTS!!

I already have a sparkly pink iphone cover....must have matching pink for laptop....

SOMEBODY FIND ME A SWAROVSKI ENCRUSTED PELICAN BIB!!! As I appear to be unable of eating/drinking anything without covering a 10m radius in said consumables....


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



 I WANTS!!

I already have a sparkly pink iphone cover....must have matching pink for laptop....

SOMEBODY FIND ME A SWAROVSKI ENCRUSTED PELICAN BIB!!! As I appear to be unable of eating/drinking anything without covering a 10m radius in said consumables....
		
Click to expand...

i have a pink new sony vaio laptop  i need a new iphone cover, where did you get yours?


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			Ive just ordered the light khaki set....woops!
		
Click to expand...

When all your new stuff arrives you must do horsey fashion parade and do a mass picture post!!!

For iphone cover - I did have a horribly expensive one off ioffer.com (works like eBay, but with more bartering - you have to be super careful with buyers, I've been cheated out of £80 for a handbag on there last year) but I snapped it when I was playing the drunken fool..... Do you have any cheap dodgy looking phone cover/accessories stalls near you? My current one is flat teeny pink sequins on a pink rubber/gel combo clip on case that cost £5 and was from said cheap dodgy chavtastic stall!!


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			When all your new stuff arrives you must do horsey fashion parade and do a mass picture post!!!

For iphone cover - I did have a horribly expensive one off ioffer.com (works like eBay, but with more bartering - you have to be super careful with buyers, I've been cheated out of £80 for a handbag on there last year) but I snapped it when I was playing the drunken fool..... Do you have any cheap dodgy looking phone cover/accessories stalls near you? My current one is flat teeny pink sequins on a pink rubber/gel combo clip on case that cost £5 and was from said cheap dodgy chavtastic stall!!
		
Click to expand...

Probably but the chavs scare me so i try not to venture too near them lol 

ooo i have looked at ioffer.com before but didnt like the set up....might just have to look and save up for a proper crystal one...mind you, phone is due for an upgrade soon so might get a blackberry


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

I just ordered, I just ordered, I just ordered http://ooteman.nl/on-the-horse/horsefashion-summer/eurostar/eurostar-saddle-pad-easy-rider-raspberry-umber?N=30

Oops!! I must not get the caramel bandages as suggested


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Vickijay - I have just ordered that one too! But through a friend!!! Am deffo getting same HKM taupe bandages to go with - can't think if I already have a set or not, will have to check when I am home.

Black_Horse - Chavs terrify me. Mind you, am I really any better than Katie Price? I dress my ponies in pink and sparkles?!!! There might be a few up on eBay, which I trust much more. Noooo blackberry traitor! I had a BB curve before my iphone - would never go back. Hated the BB!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (26 March 2011)

Will you lot PLEASEEEE stop posting links to yummy matchy, matchy stuff!!!   

I am trying sooooo hard to be good and not buy anything but I'm not sure how much longer I can last 

Nikki - You are a VERY bad influence!    Did you email the blingy browband person about posting to UK, I would love one (or two  ) of them!


----------



## Rosiefan (26 March 2011)

Should we ask the admin gods for a new forum called matchy matchy so I can avoid reading any of the posts in it?  I've not looked at this post until now as I knew that it would be boring but it keeps reappearing. Don't mean to offend anyone but I think it's silly and nothing to do with competition riding


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

3beasties - Tee hee....I can't help it. I am currently trying to decide whether I want a new dress and top for my upcoming holiday with OH....or another matchy set. Might get Bruce some new bling.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CRM-Stunning-...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item4aa9d4428a

Rosiefan - Why don't you do the honour of asking on behalf of us then? Then everyone should be kept happy and you won't have to read our boring threads.


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			Should we ask the admin gods for a new forum called matchy matchy so I can avoid reading any of the posts in it?  I've not looked at this post until now as I knew that it would be boring but it keeps reappearing. Don't mean to offend anyone but I think it's silly and nothing to do with competition riding 

Click to expand...

In fairness this thread did start with me wanting to join BD, who knew it would turn into such sparkly carnage. Sorry for boring you


----------



## Vickijay (26 March 2011)

3Beasties said:



			Will you lot PLEASEEEE stop posting links to yummy matchy, matchy stuff!!!   

I am trying sooooo hard to be good and not buy anything but I'm not sure how much longer I can last 

Nikki - You are a VERY bad influence!    Did you email the blingy browband person about posting to UK, I would love one (or two  ) of them!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies to you too!! 

I emailed them but sadly no reply yet


----------



## nikkimariet (26 March 2011)

Vickijay said:



			In fairness this thread did start with me wanting to join BD, who knew it would turn into such sparkly carnage. Sorry for boring you 

Click to expand...

*sniggers* We have also been discussing the possibility that equine colour co-ordination can gift a rider with endless dressage abilities.... So I would say that's pretty competition related...


----------



## AatHarv (26 March 2011)

I've just been overwhelmed with shopping envy reading this whole post!! 

As for picking colours my boy always proves a problem... he will one day be grey (hopefully sooner rather than alot later) but he seems to be taking rather longer than expected (will be 4 next).

Here's some photos... any idea what colours would look good on him!? 
He's not really this colour at the moment mind as in winter his 'base' colour goes almost black but as summer approaches he will be going back to this colour soooon  ... 


























Sorry for the photo overload!!!


----------



## black_horse (26 March 2011)

AatHarv said:



			I've just been overwhelmed with shopping envy reading this whole post!! 

As for picking colours my boy always proves a problem... he will one day be grey (hopefully sooner rather than alot later) but he seems to be taking rather longer than expected (will be 4 next).

Here's some photos... any idea what colours would look good on him!? 
He's not really this colour at the moment mind as in winter his 'base' colour goes almost black but as summer approaches he will be going back to this colour soooon  ... 


























Sorry for the photo overload!!!

Click to expand...

I cant see any pictures??

Back to the topic in hand, i firmly believe that if you feel the part, you are more likely to relax and ride the part....thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## AatHarv (26 March 2011)

Oops... those pics didn't work. Try again.













And here's him looking a bit darker as he does atm...













hopefully worked this time!!!


----------



## AatHarv (26 March 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			I cant see any pictures??

Back to the topic in hand, i firmly believe that if you feel the part, you are more likely to relax and ride the part....thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it!
		
Click to expand...

Worked this time... was me being stupid!!

I like that outlook! I'm gonna use that to jutify purchases in future!!


----------



## Ilovefoals (27 March 2011)

Love your grey AatHarv. I'd have thought light blues and aqua's would suit him but Nikki is the expert!

Vickyjay - I've also ordered the Aquarius pad and bandages!  Can't wait to try them on.x


----------



## Rosiefan (27 March 2011)

OK - you win. I can see that what you and your horse wear makes the difference between success and failure at competitions and you even need to have matching gear for schooling. I don't know how to contact Admin anyway .
PS Just as long as you wear a hat at ALL times


----------



## Lyle (27 March 2011)

The equestrian scene her in Aus has been incredibly blingy! We all blame the Hackies! 
I love the Wagners saddlery browbands, as well as their bridles in general. Mmmmm Patent Leather nosebands  http://www.wagners.com.au/productguide.htm

The eventing scene has always been very 'brassy', with the swage buckles on bridles and brass shields on browbands, but it seems to be taking to the line bling quite seemlesly 

I made some browbands the other week, mostly as a means of procrastination from Uni work but also because I am like a moth to the flame when it comes to shiny, glittery bling! 







And heres my Victim


----------



## missparis (27 March 2011)

Lyle, I love Wagner's bridles & browbands! Is that browband your 'victim' wears by Wagners??


----------



## Lyle (27 March 2011)

missparis said:



			Lyle, I love Wagner's bridles & browbands! Is that browband your 'victim' wears by Wagners??
		
Click to expand...

Hi MP, no, my poor victim is sporting a browband that I made myself  Think he would prefer his brass one, but I think he can pull off the bling


----------



## missparis (27 March 2011)

Lyle, let's talk! Can you PM me prices etc as I am looking for new super bling for my SJer and that would be perfect!!


----------



## rowy (27 March 2011)

Oh no just found this :
http://www.loesdau.de/Schabracke-'N...m?websale7=loesdau&pi=56986&ci=05-schabracken
which the binding goes exactly with some bandages i just bought! whyyyy is it soooo expensive though


----------



## Vickijay (28 March 2011)

Lyle said:









And heres my Victim 






Click to expand...

That is uber sparkly!! You victim looks lovely, esp in it! How did you make it?!

It was my birthday yesterday and I got a posh leather headcoller with 4 removable fluffy dead sheep bits    May even take some pics of her in it and post, tbh when I put it on she was a little bit worried!!!

There are also parcels at the post office though, time to go there me thinks!!!


----------

